
In pursuit of better JVM Futures – Kotlin coroutines - juliane-sander
https://medium.com/@zohaibhassan/in-pursuit-of-better-jvm-futures-kotlin-coroutines-281a79211b09#.sc1g2ddw9
======
paulddraper
Cool stuff. Coroutines are powerful.

Also...sigh. How many millions of man hours have been sacrificed to the god of
async?

Is there an OS or system that provides cooperative threading as lightweight as
futures/promises, rather than inventing tortured structures around it
everywhere?

